# my 45 with picture



## 3 45's (Feb 18, 2010)

can I turn this tank into a Vic tank?
http://i784.photobucket.com/albums/yy12 ... 240006.jpg


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

hi I think yu may house some vics in it, but try to use a fine sand rather than gravel and take yur pH values to know if it's higher than 6( at neutral pH=7 vics can do well)
xris


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

I think those branches wont be good for your PH... they tend to lower it


----------

